# 1mm router bits



## Hamalope (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm very new to routing and am looking for some advice. I have some 2'x2' MDF panels into which I want to cut approximately 1mm wide and 1-2mm deep grooves to section the panels into a tile pattern of 8" squares.

Looking around online, 3mm seems to be the smallest diameter router bit I can find with a 1/4" shank to fit into my plunge router. I did manage to find 1mm diameter spiral bits from Drill Service UK (I can't post a link as this is my first post), but they only have a 1/8" shank. These would fit into my dremel and probably get the job done, but it's far from ideal.

Is there a better way to approach this that I'm missing?

Cheers.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Get yourself a V-groove bit, use just the point by setting a shallow depth. It'll last a lot longer than a 1/8 or 1/16 or 3 mm straight bit. The bottom of the groove won't be square but you'll have the skinny lines.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Or use a veining bit. The gaps between tiles aren't normally square but are concave across the grout.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, David.

If your dremel takes 1/4" bits, see if you can find a 1/8" reducing sleeve?
Or a reducing sleeve for your router?

Wealden Tools? may sell them.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Do you have a table saw? If yes, why not just use a thin-kerf blade and set your blade to just barely cut into the ceiling tiles. I also recommend a zero-clearance insert. If you don't have a zero-clearance TS insert, you can use some 2" wide metallic tape. You can "guestimate" where the blade will come-into the tape and have another piece sticky-side up. Fully retract the blade, start the saw and raise the blade. My guess is that a 1mm router bit would not last very long. Good luck and stay safe. Don't breathe that crap!


----------



## Hamalope (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't have a table saw, that sounds like the perfect solution if I did. This whole project would have been much easier and quicker with one.

Thanks James, Walden Tools do sell reducing sleeves which would fit my router but from what I read they're prone to slipping. However they also sell 1mm 1/4" shank bits which is exactly what I was looking for!

I think I'll try Bill's idea of using the point of a V-groove bit first and if that doesn't work out, I'll pick up a 1mm bit from Walden and hope it lasts long enough to finish the job.

Thanks for all the advice, guys!


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi David here is a place in Hong Kong for 1/8" router bithttp://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Carbide-Tipped-1-4-Shank-Dia-Straight-Router-Bit-Tool-/150890728178?pt=AU_HardwareParts&hash=item2321c9caf2 cheap and free postage.

Harold


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi david

Wealden Tool sell 1mm diameter routing bits (see ref. T201W) on a 1/4in shank in the UK. Excellent service (generally next day) and very friendly bunch of people. I believe that Titman may also do similar size cutters. I'm against using veining (narrow V-cutters) on MDF because they tend to lose sharpness very, very quickly in my experience. Small cutters like these require very careful handling as they are quite delicate

Regards

Phil


----------

